# Mont-Blanc Tunnel.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I will be returning from Italy into France through the Mont-Blanc tunnel.

Has anyone done this recently with a Motorhome. My van is 3.03 metres height, the toll goes into a higher price category above 3 metres.

Just wondered how strict they are on the Italian side. I am aware of the strict driving rules in the tunnel.

Any tips and advice would be appreciated please.


Al,
sennen523.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Reduce tyre pressure a bit. :roll: 

Do they actually measure your height, or is it done automatically.

dave p


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

You could save your money and go into Switzerland to Brig and go over the Simplon pass, Nice and easy drive.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what is the toll charge.

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be returning from Italy into France through the Mont-Blanc tunnel.
> 
> ...


Have a look here http://www.chamonix.net/english/mont_blanc/tunnel.htm, and take note of the warnings regarding speed limits and driving close to the vehicle in front - could be expensive!


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for your replies,

The toll charge from the Italy side is €52.10 one way, and up to 3.0 metres height but rises to €143 if over 3.0 metres.

The height is probably automatic measuring, the same as on the French Peages.

I will probably change my route to avoid as you have suggested.

Thanks,
Al.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> what is the toll charge. cabby


Terrifying - which is why I would follow Blobsta's advice.

Infinitely more pleasant experience anyway, even though the Simplon has been over-tamed so it's not as much fun these days.

Dave


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks javea,

I've seen this, how you can judge 150 metres from the vehicle in front of you must be very difficult!!
They do have a delay at the toll barier to stagger the "gap".

Al.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Blobstar & Zebedee,

I will be going into Italy through the Gotthard from Switzerland which we have done before.

I wanted to try a different route back and have looked on the map at your suggested route through the Simplonpass to Brig.

Is this a difficult drive and narrow or reasonably easy?

Thanks,
Al
sennen523.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Al

It has been tamed out of all recognition. :roll: 

It's still very picturesque, but motorway standard most of the way, presumably because it's so busy.

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

We have just been over the Gotthard in going to and returning from Italy. There are a couple of pretty sharp hairpins, but nothing to worry about, and the scenery is dramatic.
Wilded overnight at the top and had the best night's sleep for weeks.
The tunnels are fine for heavy vehicles with a schedule to keep, but we prefer our Alps over rather than under.

Plus - you can buy yourself a made-in-China battery operated nodding and barking model St. Bernard dog from the stalls on the passes. You wouldn't want to miss that chance, would you ?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Al, the Gothard tunnel is marked along its length with bright blue lights on the side. They are 150 meters apart. The worse part is that it is a 70kph speed limit with loads of cameras. If you speed you get caught at the other end. As Zeb said, the Simplon pass has been done to death, but it is easy on the motorhome. 

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> Hi Al, the Mont Blanc tunnel is marked along its length with bright blue lights on the side. They are 150 meters apart. The worse part is that it is a 70kph speed limit with loads of cameras. If you speed you get caught at the other end. As Zeb said, the Simplon pass has been done to death, but it is easy on the motorhome.
> 
> Bob


That was an edit, got my tunnels mixed up :roll: :roll:


----------

